# Intermittent Pressure



## pnwjohn (May 19, 2020)

Hi - this is my first post. Hope someone can help.

I am having a frustrating problem with my sprinkler system. I have 14 zones and have 2 zones that are dedicated to my back lawn. The sprinklers are Hunter PGP Rotors. In the course of changing some nozzles and making some adjustments I noticed there is an issue with intermittent pressure. When the zone comes on, it comes on slow and not at full pressure. All the rotors pop up - but low flow out of the heads. Then all of a sudden the pressure come on full and all seems good. It can drop off again for no apparent reason. The sprinklers are on a dedicated line from the street - so nothing in the house will affect the pressure. I am watering at 7:00pm as suggested by my lawn service - during our warm weather.

Has anybody had a similar issue? Faulty valve? I am stumped.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I would at least pull the tops off the offending valves and check for clogs, or maybe do a rebuild.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

From https://www.rainbird.com/sites/default/files/media/documents/2017-06/man_ValveTroubleshootingMaintenance.pdf


----------

